# Home warranty insurance companies



## havasu (Mar 22, 2016)

As many know, I purchased a home last year, and was provided a home warranty, so I would not have to worry about a thing for the next year. Our policy was upgraded to the "gold" version, and included all pool and spa equipment.

My pool heater has been giving me some problem, and I began smelling a slight gas leak, so I called the warranty company to send a company to fix it. As soon as the company drove over to the house, they asked for my $60 co-pay. He saw that repair of the old unit would be a waste of time and recommended a full replacement. 

I figured that was great. I pay my $60 co-pay and I end up with a new pool heater. Wrongo-dongo. I called the home warranty company yesterday to find out when I would receive my new heater and they said that a replacement heater far exceeded the maximum claim for pool equipment, and I would not be receiving anything from them. They had me get my magnifying glass and look as the extreme small print inserted on page six of the full contract. It reads, "the maximum claim for any one item is $1000, and once this price is reached, anything future claim in this contract will be void."

To add insult to injury, a new pool heater will cost $2800, they will deduct $100 from my $1000 maximum for the service call, and I now have a $900 balance. She gave me my choice to either write her a check for $1900, and they will replace the pool heater, or she will send me a check for $900. Yep, I requested she send me the $900. 

I am writing this as a reminder to really read the fine print on these bogus home warranty insurance companies. :2cents:


----------



## nealtw (Mar 22, 2016)

They don't tell you that they are also underfunded subsidiaries of larger companies so when they get hit really hard they just file for bankruptcy. You can not win.


----------



## frodo (Mar 22, 2016)

havasu said:


> As many know, I purchased a home last year, and was provided a home warranty, so I would not have to worry about a thing for the next year. Our policy was upgraded to the "gold" version, and included all pool and spa equipment.
> 
> My pool heater has been giving me some problem, and I began smelling a slight gas leak, so I called the warranty company to send a company to fix it. As soon as the company drove over to the house, they asked for my $60 co-pay. He saw that repair of the old unit would be a waste of time and recommended a full replacement.
> 
> ...




ok,,the tech "said"  you needed a new heater,  
because it might have benefited him more to install a new one than fix the old.
get an estimate on fixing the  heater. if its under a grand
at least you will get that much out of the shyster ins co.


----------



## havasu (Mar 22, 2016)

I have a friend who owns a pool service company. He has a client who wants to replace his slightly used pool equipment. He is offering to sell me a 18 month old 400K gas heater and 5 speed pool pump and filter for $1500,  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Chris (Mar 22, 2016)

I got a new AC from my home warranty last year no questions asked. I'm not a fan either but in my case it was a win.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 22, 2016)

Get another estimate... just my :2cents:


----------



## gottodo1 (Mar 22, 2016)

Really depends on the company. I received a new water heater for my house... would have rather just had the warranty in cash though and done it better myself.


----------



## havasu (Mar 23, 2016)

Reading the contract, most items have a maximum payout limit for heat/air, water heater, plumbing, etc. A real rip off. I do know a guy who received both a pool filter, and a heater. He must have paid for the "diamond" package warranty, which was obviously more money, but worth consideration in the future.


----------



## Chris (Mar 23, 2016)

Warranties are a joke for the most part. Same as that extended warranty for your car. They exclude everything that actually goes wrong and blame you so they don't have to cover.

They wanted to sell me a 100,000 mile maintnence program for my truck for 5k. Guess what goes wrong in a diesel in the first 100k? Nothing! Oil change at every 10k and maybe one trans service. That's makes each oil change about 500 bucks. A real deal.


----------



## havasu (Mar 23, 2016)

I went in this morning to file a complaint with the Better Business Bureau. Their ratings are poor, at best. I saw a little note from the president of this company to please contact him prior to lodging any BBB complaint, so I let him have it in an email. I also forwarded a copy of this email to my realtor, so they can see the real life problems with warranty claims. 

I guess what really frosts my arse is the company who came out to try to fix my pool heater was a company who specializes in toilet flapper replacements, and the inside of his truck had about 6 old toilets in it.


----------



## Speedbump (Mar 23, 2016)

Should have called Angies list.  Now THAT is a reputable company!  Matter of fact, I think Angie thought up the home warranty scheme.  She was partnered with Bernie Made-off at one time.


----------



## Chris (Mar 23, 2016)

I have a buddy that does AC, heat and appliance repair. He says that the only people who work for those warranty companies are either new businesses looking for work or people that just do shotty work anyway and want easy money. He says he won't do them because the warranty company tells them what they are allowed to bill per job and is much less than the job is actually worth.


----------



## Chris (Mar 23, 2016)

Speedbump said:


> Should have called Angies list.  Now THAT is a reputable company!  Matter of fact, I think Angie thought up the home warranty scheme.  She was partnered with Bernie Made-off at one time.



Tell me more. I know nothing about Angies list.


----------



## Snoonyb (Mar 23, 2016)

You want a 1st hand synopsis of the bbb, "pay-for-play" business model,
AM 640, ask Bill Handl.


----------



## havasu (Mar 23, 2016)

Snoonyb said:


> You want a 1st hand synopsis of the bbb, "pay-for-play" business model,
> AM 640, ask Bill Handl.



Yeah, I've heard many horror stories about the BBB and their unscrupulous practices. Then again, I also hear the same stories about Yelp. 

Within an hour, I received a reply from the president of the home warranty company. He basically repeated all my claims, and said he could expedite receiving my check sooner than 4-6 weeks. he then had the gall to say, hey, we are reimbursing $310 more than what you paid for our home warranty policy. 

Could you imagine paying $800 for auto insurance, then totalling your car, then receiving only $1110 saying, "Hey, I'm giving you $310 more than what you paid for the policy!"

Pretty disgusting if you ask me.


----------



## Snoonyb (Mar 23, 2016)

Chris said:


> Tell me more. I know nothing about Angies list.



AMEN to SPEEDBUMP!

angies AND the bbb are two peeeeeeas in the same "pay-for-play", pod.

This resource self polices, IE. you either resolve the complaint or you are delisted;http://www.thebluebook.com/


----------



## havasu (Mar 23, 2016)

You know, Guys. I know I don't have a leg to stand on because the limits are listed in the policy, albeit in a size .1 font. I am only writing my dilemma in this forum to warn others to really read the fine print in these home warranty scam companies. 

Caveat emptor!


----------



## Speedbump (Mar 23, 2016)

> Tell me more. I know nothing about Angies list.


Snoonyb and Havasu pretty much answered the question about Angies list and the BBB.
Speaking of Yelp.  I have one 1 star rating from some lady in St. Petersburg, Fl. about my business.  We don't even work in St. Petersburg.  We never cross the bridge, but I sure have been having a great time trying to get it removed.  These outfits list you whether you like it or not and allow people give reviews without recourse.  That stinks.


----------



## Speedbump (Mar 23, 2016)

> You want a 1st hand synopsis of the bbb, "pay-for-play" business model,
> AM 640, ask Bill Handl


We listen to Bill the Radio Doctor every Sunday morning on 970 AM coming back from breakfast.  I love the guy!  Never heard his slant on the BBB though.  Maybe he has archives I can bring up.


----------



## Snoonyb (Mar 23, 2016)

In the past , customers have ask if they could refer me on social media sites, and my response was/is, not with your dying breath.


----------



## havasu (Mar 23, 2016)

I recently filed a complaint on Yelp about a mattress company. A few days later they company offered a 10% discount provided we remove or edit our Yelp complaint. We told them to make it 15% or the complaint was staying. We never heard another word from them so the complaint was left attached to their business.


----------



## Snoonyb (Mar 23, 2016)

Speedbump said:


> We listen to Bill the Radio Doctor every Sunday morning on 970 AM coming back from breakfast.  I love the guy!  Never heard his slant on the BBB though.  Maybe he has archives I can bring up.



May be a different pontificator, Handl is S.Cal., L.A.


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 23, 2016)

While reading this thread, this ad popped up.
Don't know if it's funny or sad


----------



## Speedbump (Mar 23, 2016)

> May be a different pontificator, Handl is S.Cal., L.A.


Ah... could be.  The one we listen to is Bill Handleman.  He calls himself the Radio Doctor.  He actually is a doctor but talks about everything.


----------



## Speedbump (Mar 23, 2016)

> While reading this thread, this ad popped up.
> Don't know if it's funny or sad
> This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 700x110.


These guys are real crooks.  We worked for them for a very short time.  They called us, so apparently they have trouble finding people to work for them.


----------



## Chris (Mar 23, 2016)

Snoonyb said:


> You want a 1st hand synopsis of the bbb, "pay-for-play" business model,
> AM 640, ask Bill Handl.



I listen to AM 640 everyday.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 23, 2016)

Chris said:


> I listen to AM 640 everyday.



What a surprise.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 23, 2016)

nealtw said:


> What a surprise.



So who do you listen to?


----------



## nealtw (Mar 23, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> So who do you listen to?



Like Trump, I listen to me:rofl: Fox in the morning


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 23, 2016)

nealtw said:


> Like Trump, I listen to me:rofl: Fox in the morning



SOooo, we need to call you _The Donald_ now?


----------



## nealtw (Mar 23, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> SOooo, we need to call you _The Donald_ now?



I have been called worse things.:


----------



## Chris (Mar 23, 2016)

nealtw said:


> What a surprise.



Some days I listen to actual music. I Am always on the go and the same four songs get old quick.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 23, 2016)

I don't know what you get on that station, I was just teasing.


----------



## Snoonyb (Mar 23, 2016)

nealtw said:


> I don't know what you get on that station, I was just teasing.



http://www.kfiam640.com/onair/


----------



## Chris (Mar 23, 2016)

Just talk radio. Leans slightly right from center I think, could be left? they do a good job of making fun of everyone equally. Point out the ridiculousness of politics.


----------



## Snoonyb (Mar 23, 2016)

Chris said:


> Some days I listen to actual music. I Am always on the go and the same four songs get old quick.



Makes you a stick in the mud at the karaoke tole booths.


----------



## Chris (Mar 23, 2016)

I tried karaoke once.


Once. Never again!


----------



## Snoonyb (Mar 24, 2016)

So, no 2nd coming of the Big Bopper, eh?


----------



## Chris (Mar 24, 2016)

I would be homeless if I relied on my vocal talents to pay the bills. At least I would be fed from all the tomotoes people would throw at me.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 24, 2016)

Chris said:


> I would be homeless if I relied on my vocal talents to pay the bills. At least I would be fed from all the tomotoes people would throw at me.




Do you want a great marinara recipe?


----------



## Chris (Mar 24, 2016)

Heartburn City here I come.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 24, 2016)

Sounds like the title track on a country album.


----------



## BuzzLOL (Jul 28, 2022)

LasyGroover said:


> However, most Americans work to death to achieve it


Have to decide what level of lifestyle you want to have and then work sufficiently to pay for that level... 
Humans are built to be doing things most of the time... too much relaxation/stagnation is unhealthy... as are addictions...


----------

